# Woher kommt der User? Verweise . Links .



## bronks (9. Nov 2005)

Hi!

Wenn ich auf meinem WebSpace die Logs ansehe, dann steht in der Rubrik "Verweise" die Site, wo der User hergekommen ist. Klickt z.B. jemand hier im Forum auf einen Link von mir, dann steht dort dann ein Eintrag mit "www.java-forum.org ...". Wie komme ich in einem Servlet an diese Information?

Ich habe eine WebApp, welche nur User reinlassen soll welche z.B. von www.bronks.de oder einer bestimmten IP-Adresse an die WebApp weitergeleitet wurden. Wie kann ich die IP-Adresse, des Weiterleiters in einem Servlet erfahren?

Danke!

Bronks


----------



## mlange8801 (9. Nov 2005)

> Wenn ich auf meinem WebSpace die Logs ansehe, dann steht in der Rubrik "Verweise" die Site, wo der User hergekommen ist. Klickt z.B. jemand hier im Forum auf einen Link von mir, dann steht dort dann ein Eintrag mit "www.java-forum.org ...". Wie komme ich in einem Servlet an diese Information?



Du kannst den referer auswerten:
request.getHeader("Referer")
(Den muß aber nicht umbedingt jeder Browser mitsenden)


----------



## bronks (9. Nov 2005)

@mlange8801:
Super! Vielen Dank!


----------

